# Hungry Hunter



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

First shot with my new eucalyptus catty. From wing to mouth in ten minutes! I love inca doves, a little garlic salt and pepper, down the hatch!


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice shooting mate. Looks yumm!!!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

great shooting !
and the catty looks sweet too !


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

good show fella


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Mmmmm, mouth watering goodness!


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done and nice catty.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have seen several references to Inca doves, but have never seen one. Those are little guys!!! Looks like it would take a whole flock to make a meal! Nice shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i'd need 8-10 to feed 2 people. doable, i think. the hard part is disguising it for my girlfriend. "It's chicken thigh. liiiiitle chicken thighs with no bone."


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pop shot said:


> i'd need 8-10 to feed 2 people. doable, i think. the hard part is disguising it for my girlfriend. "It's chicken thigh. liiiiitle chicken thighs with no bone."


popcorn chicken


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Bud.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shootin'


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Nice shot, I like that eucalyptus shooter!_


----------

